# Wie am besten JAVA lernen



## Sabbi-Maus (30. Okt 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und der absolute Newbie was JAVA angeht.
Ich bin von Beruf Anwendungsentwicklerin, kann allerdings nur Visual Basic (was mich tierisch ärgert, weil ich einfach keinen Job finde wo man VB braucht). Da sehr viele Leute gesucht werden die JAVA können und es mich auch selbst interessiert möchte ich nun einen Neuanfang wagen. 
Ich weiss allerdings noch nicht genau wie ich es mir beibringen soll. Soll ich bei ILS einen Kurs machen, zu Hause nach Feierabend selber lernen, ... Ich wüsste dann auch nicht was ich programmieren soll, da ich ja immer Aufgaben während meiner Ausbildungszeit bekam.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Tips geben? Wie habt ihr euch Java beigebracht?

Danke und Gruß
Sabrina  8)


----------



## Maximum (30. Okt 2005)

Ich denke mal mit den tutorials hier aus dem Forum kannst du schon einiges machen...
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=15778


----------



## Sabbi-Maus (30. Okt 2005)

Jo dort habe ich bereits versucht die Zip-Datei runterzuladen nur wird jedesmal die Verbindung zum Server zurückgesetzt. Genauso wie die PDF  :cry: 

Gruß
Sabrina


----------



## Guest (30. Okt 2005)

Hol dir die zwei Taschenbücher (jeweils nur 10 Euro) und gehe
sie komplett durch. 
http://www.rowohlt.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=3845#
http://www.rowohlt.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=6480#

hier gibt es noch "Java ist auch eine Insel" zum Herunterladen.
http://www.galileocomputing.de/katalog/openbook


----------



## Maximum (30. Okt 2005)

Das eBook ist ja nett.  :### 

Werd ich auch mal lesen


----------



## SnooP (30. Okt 2005)

Java ist auch eine Insel ist tatsächlich für Anfänger gut zu schaffen... darüberhinaus sollte man sich zum Java lernen tatsächlich was handfestes kaufen - das kann auch später als Nachschlagewerk gut helfen.

Wenn man gewohnt ist Übungsaufgaben zu bearbeiten - einfach mal bei den Unis oder FH-Seiten vorbeischauen - das Semester hat ja gerade angefangen, dort wird man bestimmt fündig...

z.B. die Seite bei meiner Uni:
http://infbsdb1.idb.cs.tu-bs.de/~kollmann/ProgrammierenI/

dort gibts etwa alle zwei Wochen nen neues Aufgabenblatt - im ersten Semester auch noch recht einfache Aufgaben... im zweiten Semester wirds meist etwas Informatiklastiger - schadet ja aber evtl. auch nicht.
Lösungen gibts meist eine oder zwei Wochen später... bzw. auch auf den Seiten der vorigen Semester...


----------



## Maximum (30. Okt 2005)

Das ist eine gute Idee.
Wir programmieren an unserer FH zwar in C++, aber das ist ja kein Problem das in Java zu schreiben.
http://lionel.kr.hs-niederrhein.de/~ueberholz/


----------



## Sabbi-Maus (30. Okt 2005)

Danke für die Tips   

Die Bücher vom RoRoRo Verlag kenne ich bereits. Die sind wirklich ziemlich gut.
Und das OpenBook zieh ich auch gerade 
 8) 

Wie gesagt ich bin für alles offen. Es ist nur soooo schwer einen Anfang zu finden... .


----------



## Caesar (30. Okt 2005)

http://highscore.de/

Schau dir mal das zweite und dritte dort an: 
"Programmieren in Java: Einführung" und "Programmieren in Java: Aufbau".
Da sind auch gute Übungsaufgaben dabei.


----------



## Guest (30. Okt 2005)

Ich finde auch das Kompendium von Markt und Technik gut geschrieben (aber das liegt ja immer im Auge des Betrachters).


----------



## Sky (31. Okt 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/javabuch


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Okt 2005)

Anmerkung: Es gibt in diesem Forum, wenn man die Suche benutzt, reichlich Links zu Threads, in denen mehrere Bücher, eBooks und  Links zu online-Tutorials vorgestellt bzw. gepostet werden.


----------



## Beni (31. Okt 2005)

Sabbi-Maus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jo dort habe ich bereits versucht die Zip-Datei runterzuladen nur wird jedesmal die Verbindung zum Server zurückgesetzt. Genauso wie die PDF  :cry:
> 
> Gruß
> Sabrina


Der Server hatte gestern eine Macke... jetzt geht er anscheinend wieder.

_[Edit: hey, das ist mein 5000ster Post :bae:]_


----------

